

Rapid7 backs John the Ripper password cracker - Julie188
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/75575

======
ashimmy
Rapid7 is doing a great job of supporting open source security projects. It is
good to see a commercial company who "greps" open source

~~~
mitchty
Not to be pedantic, but wouldn't grock be a better choice of word in your
sentence?

Also, fun history lesson, grep = Global Regular Expression Print.

------
Julie188
Looks like Rapid 7 is slowly becoming a model of how a proprietary company can
merge with the open source world. People were worried that it would be another
Oracle way back when it bought Metasploit.

